# Sluggish transmission at low speeds



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I recently moved to a house from an apartment, and now my whole commute to work is on streets which are 25-35-45, with lots of lights. I have noticed that if I am cruising at a fairly low speed, 25-35 typically, and I need to pass someone, I will floor the accelerator, and the transmission takes a good 3-4 seconds before it shifts, giving me major lag when trying to pass. Has anyone else noticed this? Is this something that could be addressed with a tune like trifecta, or is it inherent to the transmission?


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Luigi said:


> I recently moved to a house from an apartment, and now my whole commute to work is on streets which are 25-35-45, with lots of lights. I have noticed that if I am cruising at a fairly low speed, 25-35 typically, and I need to pass someone, I will floor the accelerator, and the transmission takes a good 3-4 seconds before it shifts, giving me major lag when trying to pass. Has anyone else noticed this? Is this something that could be addressed with a tune like trifecta, or is it inherent to the transmission?


I picked my D up last night and was cruzing around in town and noticed that at low speeds (1st gear and 2nd until the turbo spools up) the transmission is very jumpy. It seems to get better when the engine/tranny warm(s) up a bit, but to answer your question. Yes, i've noticed this as well. Not really sure what the reason behind it is, but I do know that once the turbo kicks in, the tranny is pretty smooth. This truly is a car built for the highway (loves 55-70 mph).


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Luigi said:


> I recently moved to a house from an apartment, and now my whole commute to work is on streets which are 25-35-45, with lots of lights. I have noticed that if I am cruising at a fairly low speed, 25-35 typically, and I need to pass someone, I will floor the accelerator, and the transmission takes a good 3-4 seconds before it shifts, giving me major lag when trying to pass. Has anyone else noticed this? Is this something that could be addressed with a tune like trifecta, or is it inherent to the transmission?


Is the delay really 3-4 seconds or does it just seem that way, if it really is try using manual mode to help and if the lag is in the kick down you will see the difference straight away. If it is turbo lag manual shifting won't make much difference and maybe a tune up will help? Lighter pressure on the gas pedal also sometimes gets better results.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I agree with aussie, try manual mode, the delay is much less pronounced. I cruze along at 25mph in 4th or 35mph in 5th or 6th at 45mph, usually at city speeds I never downshift at all to pass cars. It there is any hills in the 45mph zone I will leave the trans in 5th instead of using 6th. 

Even in D I give the car gas & accelerate without the trans downshifting at all when in the city, I probably only use 1/8-1/4 pedal at most though.


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

One of the Cruze diesels I test drove had a jerky kind of "brain fart" in the transmission as I decelerated at a red light after pulling out of the dealer's lot. It was a bit disconcerting, but I shrugged it off as a possible issue with the "adaptive learn". _Who knows how it was driven on the last test drive_...

The Cruze diesel transmission also feels a bit like the Volkswagen DSG during beakaway from a dead stop. I call the DSG a "forklift transmission" 'cause that what it reminds me of when driven. I'm sure I'd get flamed for that on a VW forum...! Anyway, I think it has to do with some kind of idle neutral strategy (I think I read about that with the Aisin).


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Luigi said:


> I recently moved to a house from an apartment, and now my whole commute to work is on streets which are 25-35-45, with lots of lights. I have noticed that if I am cruising at a fairly low speed, 25-35 typically, and I need to pass someone, I will floor the accelerator, and the transmission takes a good 3-4 seconds before it shifts, giving me major lag when trying to pass. Has anyone else noticed this? Is this something that could be addressed with a tune like trifecta, or is it inherent to the transmission?


I noticed this on a loaner Cruze I got from the dealer for a long test drive. One of the reasons I didn't buy one.
Why Hyundai can put a smooth automatic and power train in the Elantra but GM can't is beyond me.
GM used to be known for their smooth automatics


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've never noticed any issues with downshifting on mine. In fact, I think it is too eager to downshift as it's not really necessary with all the torque available down low from the diesel. I would say that there's 1/2 second lag at most while turbo spools up. I've not had any issues with drivability. I do notice firm downshifts as I am coasting to a stop. No doubt a characteristic.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I know it's not turbo lag. I know how that feels and this isn't it. It may not be 3-4 seconds, but it is definitely at least 2 second delay maybe 3. I was trying to figure out more info today while driving, and I realized this:
when cruising at 35, car is in 5th, when I floor it, It will downshift all the way to 2nd.
when cruising at 45, car is in 6th, when i floor it, it will downshift all the way to 3rd..
I know it is more responsive when not pressing the accelerator as much, but when i get irritated in traffic and just want to get around some slow person....
When in manual mode, the car is much more responsive even shifting from 5 to 3, over how quickly the automatic does it.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have the 6T45 transmission in my diesel and at 70k (37mph) when i pot the shift in manual I am in 4th gear on a flat road. Final drive is 2.66 in the Aussie diesel.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

mine is getting smoother as the miles pile on, broke in etc. when I first got it did not like the transmission at all. felt like driving a standard an downshifting to a lower gear than needed an letting the clutch out too fast as you where slowing down. also had a jerk at low speeds as if the throttle had a flat spot in it, is noticeably getting better.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

oilburner said:


> mine is getting smoother as the miles pile on, broke in etc. when I first got it did not like the transmission at all. felt like driving a standard an downshifting to a lower gear than needed an letting the clutch out too fast as you where slowing down. also had a jerk at low speeds as if the throttle had a flat spot in it, is noticeably getting better.


I don't have an issue with how smooth it is. For me all the shifting is very smooth, never noticed any jerkyness. It's just the slow response time that I am complaining about 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

